# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  А.Вишняков. Самолет Ту-160

## Д.Срибный

Начинаем публикацию монографии Александра Вишнякова "Самолет Ту-160".
Сейчас на сайте:
Книга первая. Историческая справка.
Главы:
Первые проекты 
Конкурс
Создание самолета
Используемая литература и ссылки Интернет

http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/tupo...book/index.htm

Обновление:
Практически закончена вторая часть, на настоящий момент выложены главы:
Книга 1
Историческая справка

Первые проекты
Конкурс
Создание самолета
BlackJack
Прилуки. 184 гвтбап
Модификации Ту-160
Опытная эксплуатация и "детские болезни"
Энгельс. 1096 тбап
Герои мирного неба
Используемая литература и ссылки Интернет

Книга 2
Основные сведения о самолёте

Особенности конструкции
Силовая установка
Общесамолётные системы
Бортовые системы и оборудование
Вооружение
Технические характеристики

Осталась последняя глава.

----------


## Candid

прекрасная книга. почерпнул много нового об этом самолёте. вот только меня интересует один вопрос: кому принадлежат авторские права на вот это изображение: http://airforce.ru/aircraft/tupolev/.../tu-160_28.jpg   ?

Я, как один из авторов статьи об авиабазе Энгельс, с разрешения держателя авторских прав рисунка хотел бы использовать в своей статье: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Авиабаза_Энгельс.

Благодарю за внимание.

----------


## AVish

Я так понимаю ты сам с Энгельса. Поэтому хотелось бы объединится - возможно смогли бы обмениваться какими-либо материалами. Данный рисунок был изготовлен для вымпела и для значка. Конкретного автора я не знаю. В первоначальных проектах принимал участие Скитский - комэск с Ту-160. Я вляется ли это полность. его работой или совместным трудом - утверждать не могу.

----------


## Candid

Я живу в Саратове :)
Насчёт сотрудничества - я только за.
Мои координаты: e-mail - flanker--f@yandex.ru, ICQ: 333316216. Можно найти и на этом форуме (если хотите, можно создать отдельную тему).
К сожалению, я обладаю только "виртуальными материалами" - помимо того, что знаю, есть фотографии, ну и есть еще статья, по которой могу давать свои разъяснения. Непосредственно с самой авиабазой я не связан, а Вы?

А, и насчёт картинки я узнавал - это считается госсимволика России, поэтому она авторским правом не защищается.. Хотя автора было бы не лишним указать... Если есть точная информация об этой эмблеме, пожалуйста, дайте мне знать. Ф.И.О. хотя бы.

----------


## ConceptX

Книга интересная. Но вот возникают следующие вопросы.
1) Есть ли  у Ту 160  какие нибудь средства обороны против истрибителей противника? 
2) Почему по натовской классификации он Black Jack?   Например - Ту 95- Медведь, это  понятно, т.к.  этот самолет похож на него. Ту 22  Барсук- тоже ясно: барсук зверь не большой, но агрессивный.  А вот что имеется ввиду под "Black Jack"?
Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Pasha S

1) Есть. СПО и средства РЭБ.
2) Просто кодировка у них такая. Если самолет пропеллерный (ох и сказанул:)), то слово из одного слога (тот же Bear). Если реактив, то из двух слогов. Почему именно Блек Джек, наверно, самому Богу известно.

----------


## ConceptX

СПО и средства РЭБ - это что такое?
А установлены ли какие нибудь ракеты для обороны от истребителей?
Ту 22 по классификации НАТО - барсук. А этот самолет реактивный.

----------


## Pasha S

СПО - система предварительного оповещения (боюсь ошибиться в точности формулировки) но принцип ясен - как только самоль облучает радар, на индикаторе об этом сообщается.
РЭБ - радиоэлектронная борьба - аппаратура, которая это самое излучение радара подавляет. соответсвенно, засечь самоль а тем более пульнуть в него ракетой (не с ГСН) становится проблематично.

Никаких ракет для обороны на 160-ом не предусмотрено.

Барсук на инглише как? И про какой Ту-22 идет речь? Который с "трубами", Blinder? Кодировка идет на инглише, поэтому кол-во слогов нада считать в английских словах. (но, даже если в русском "барсук" - больше двух слогов, так что прокатит:))

Вобщем, кодовые имена никак не зависят от желания устрашить или запугать кого-нибудь.

----------


## AVish

1. Средства РЭБ. В свое время планировалось переоборудовать несколько самолетов Ту-160 и использовать их в качестве истребителей дальнего сопровождения. На борту должны были находится ракеты воздух-воздух. Но планы после перестройки рухнули.
2. Есть установленная классификация самолетов в НАТО. Бомбардировщики начинаются с одной буквы, в частности с "В", истребители с другой. Поэтому название самолета должно начинаться именно с этой буквы. Остальное зависит от фантазии, главное чтобы легко запоминалось и произносилось в эфире четко.

----------


## Chizh

> 1. Средства РЭБ. В свое время планировалось переоборудовать несколько самолетов Ту-160 и использовать их в качестве истребителей дальнего сопровождения. На борту должны были находится ракеты воздух-воздух. Но планы после перестройки рухнули.


Откуда такая трава?  :Smile:

----------


## Pasha S

А че не так с "травой"? :Smile:  
Эти планы были еще до "Бурлаков". Планировалось сделать "тяжелый истребитель сопровождения"

----------


## Chizh

> А че не так с "травой"? 
> Эти планы были еще до "Бурлаков". Планировалось сделать "тяжелый истребитель сопровождения"


Да ну?
А почему не маневренный истребитель завоевания превосходства в воздухе?  :Smile:

----------


## Pasha S

Действительно, почему бы и нет?...
К чему этот сарказм? Почитайте любую более-менее монографию по Джеку и убедитесь сами.

----------


## Chizh

> Действительно, почему бы и нет?...
> К чему этот сарказм? Почитайте любую более-менее монографию по Джеку и убедитесь сами.


Знаете, я не раз читал про этот самолет, но вот планы сделать из него истребитель слышу впервые.
Может ссылку дадите на источник столь интересной информации?

У Вишнякова есть одно упоминание вскользь: 
_ ...Планировалось вооружать самолет сверхдальними ракетами, дальними, средней дальности, управляемым и неуправляемым оружием ближнего действия, а также иметь ракетную огневую оборону._
Это на основании последней части фразы были сделаны выводы о "истребителях дальнего сопровождения"?

----------


## Pasha S

Нет. Не на их основе. Признаться, данную книгу не читал вовсе. Но по всплывающим временами материалам, истребитель (кстати, ведь не обязательно же говорить про маневренный бой с истребителями противника, не так ли?) был бы не самым обезбашенным проектом.

Если найду конкретно про истребитель - поделюсь.

----------


## Chizh

> Нет. Не на их основе. Признаться, данную книгу не читал вовсе.


Рекомендую.
Это собственно тот материал, который в данном триде и обсуждается. :)
Ссылка в первом посте.

----------


## hardy

> Знаете, я не раз читал про этот самолет, но вот планы сделать из него истребитель слышу впервые.
> Может ссылку дадите на источник столь интересной информации?


Полегче на поворотах.
Собеседник не ваш подчиненный, чтобы на раз-два вскакивать и бежать добывать вам источники.





> У Вишнякова есть одно упоминание вскользь: 
> _ ...Планировалось вооружать самолет сверхдальними ракетами, дальними, средней дальности, управляемым и неуправляемым оружием ближнего действия, а также иметь ракетную огневую оборону._
> Это на основании последней части фразы были сделаны выводы о "истребителях дальнего сопровождения"?


AVish - это собственно сам Вишняков и есть.

дальше будем спрашивать, откуда у него информация, или просто немного подумаем собственной головой и все поймем?

----------


## Chizh

> Полегче на поворотах.
> Собеседник не ваш подчиненный, чтобы на раз-два вскакивать и бежать добывать вам источники.


Извиняюсь, если кого-то задел, но что такого в вопросе об источнике?
По моему автору не сложно ответить на "вопросы из зала" если он действительно имеет источники такой интересной информации.





> AVish - это собственно сам Вишняков и есть.
> 
> дальше будем спрашивать, откуда у него информация, или просто немного подумаем собственной головой и все поймем?


Конечно будем спрашивать. Вам самому не интересно?

----------


## boyan

2Chizh
http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/tupo...k/page_1_6.htm
...Также разрабатывался тяжелый истребитель сопровождения Ту-160П, вооруженный ракетами класса «воздух – воздух» большой и средней дальности действия...

----------


## Chizh

Я все понимаю, автор тот же.
Но откуда такая интересная информация?

----------


## AVish

> Я все понимаю, автор тот же.
> Но откуда такая интересная информация?


Первое упоминание об этом варианте самолета было от командующего ДА примерно в 86 году, то есть еще до поступления самолета в полки на войсковые испытания. Связано это было с переработкой планов ударов стратегической авиации в связи с новыми возможностями носителей. Тогда же были интересные проекты по программному обеспечению самолетов Су-27. Новые машины всегда меняют способы ведения войны. Ну и затем когда мы испытывали этот самолет во Владимировке такжен слышали о данном варианте. 
На счет маневренности Ту-160 как истребителя - данный вариант предусматривал несколько большие перегрузки чем обычный самолет. Конечно в этом плане до истребителя ему далеко. Но и истребителю далеко до Ту-160 в плане динамики. Это, например проявилось при самом первом совместном демонстрационном проходе - при одновременном переводе РУД на всех машинах в положение форсаж истребители остались далеко в заднице. Поэтому в последующем приходилось давать команду истребителям и делать паузу перед переводом РУД вперед на своем самолете.  Тяговооруженность и приемистось Ту-160 очень высока, и если он заправлен топливом не по пробки, то с крылом 65 имеет достаточно большие возможности.

----------


## Chizh

> Первое упоминание об этом варианте самолета было от командующего ДА примерно в 86 году, то есть еще до поступления самолета в полки на войсковые испытания. Связано это было с переработкой планов ударов стратегической авиации в связи с новыми возможностями носителей. Тогда же были интересные проекты по программному обеспечению самолетов Су-27. Новые машины всегда меняют способы ведения войны. Ну и затем когда мы испытывали этот самолет во Владимировке такжен слышали о данном варианте. 
> На счет маневренности Ту-160 как истребителя - данный вариант предусматривал несколько большие перегрузки чем обычный самолет. Конечно в этом плане до истребителя ему далеко. Но и истребителю далеко до Ту-160 в плане динамики. Это, например проявилось при самом первом совместном демонстрационном проходе - при одновременном переводе РУД на всех машинах в положение форсаж истребители остались далеко в заднице. Поэтому в последующем приходилось давать команду истребителям и делать паузу перед переводом РУД вперед на своем самолете.  Тяговооруженность и приемистось Ту-160 очень высока, и если он заправлен топливом не по пробки, то с крылом 65 имеет достаточно большие возможности.


На мой взгляд очень странная идея делать такой "истребитель".

Что касается "...истребители остались далеко в заднице", вы серьезно считаете, что Ту-160 развивает большие продольные перегрузки чем Су-27? Если не секрет, на какой скорости и на какой высоте, двигатели Ту-160 переводились в режим ПФ?

----------


## AVish

Разговор идет не о перегрузках, а о приемистости двигателей. Ту-160 предназначен не для завоевания превосходства в воздухе, а для нанесения ударов по стратегическим объектам. Оторваться от истребителей скоростью он может. Но, опять же я ведь рассматриваю случай парадов, а не боевого полета. На парадах самолет идет с малой заправкой топлива (читай с малым весом) поэтому при крыле 65 его возможности достаточно высоки. В боевом же полете при подходе к месту сброса ракет - это мишень которая не имеет права выполнять маневрирование ни скоростью ни тем более маневрированием. Поэтому необходимость прикрытия этих машин очевидна. Ни один самолет пока не может выполнить такую задачу по сопровождению стратегов. Поэтому и рассматривался вариант переделки Ту160.

----------


## Chizh

> Разговор идет не о перегрузках, а о приемистости двигателей.


Двигатель АЛ-31 как раз характеризуется очень хорошей приемистостью.
Или вы хотите сказать, что у "бомбардировочного" НК-32 выше приемистость? Извините не поверю. Также как и в большую продольную перегрузку Ту-160.
Вы сами цифры ЛТХ на руках имеете или это просто эмоциональное высказывание?




> Ту-160 предназначен не для завоевания превосходства в воздухе, а для нанесения ударов по стратегическим объектам. Оторваться от истребителей скоростью он может.


От каких истребителей? У основного перехватчика НАТО F-15 максималка поболее будет.
Но это все риторика. В реале их должны сбивать на встречном курсе и желательно до сброса.

----------


## AVish

> Или вы хотите сказать, что у "бомбардировочного" НК-32 выше приемистость? Извините не поверю. Также как и в большую продольную перегрузку Ту-160..


Это практика совместных полетов. Видел же, наверное, по ящику стало модно показывать соревнования между самолетом и автомобилем, между самолетом и велосипедистом...




> От каких истребителей? У основного перехватчика НАТО F-15 максималка поболее будет.
> Но это все риторика. В реале их должны сбивать на встречном курсе и желательно до сброса.


Так именно поэтому не нужен самолет прикрытия для Ту-160??? Я логику что-то не пойму.

----------


## Chizh

> Это практика совместных полетов. Видел же, наверное, по ящику стало модно показывать соревнования между самолетом и автомобилем, между самолетом и велосипедистом...


Видел конечно. Только при чем здесь это? 
Вы утверждаете странные вещи которые не следуют из ТТХ самолетов. А потом начинаете уходить в сторону.




> Так именно поэтому не нужен самолет прикрытия для Ту-160??? Я логику что-то не пойму.


Видимо слишком редко смотрите тему.

Вы заявили следующее:
_Оторваться от истребителей скоростью он может._

Я оветил:
_У основного перехватчика НАТО F-15 максималка поболее будет._

Логику улавливаете?

----------


## AVish

Логику не улавливаю, потому что разговор ты начал с того что не видешь смысла в самолете сопровождения, то есть в переделке Ту-160 под перехватчик. Как мог - пытался тебе это объяснить.
Началось же с того откуда такая информация по самолету Ту-160 в варианте самолета сопровождения...
Вроде я ответил на этот вопрос. Остальное - демагогия.

На счет самолета и велосипедиста. Можно конечно смотреть на ТТХ, но тогда почему велосипедист на 100 метровой дистанции обгоняет Цесну со старта. Почему автомобиль умудряется обогнать истребитель.
Ну и потом странно как то слышать - у кого скорость больше тот и побеждает. Вот пускай тогда F-15 и сбивают Х-55, догоняют и перегоняют.

В Инете действительно бываю редко и с каждым разом все реже, надо дорожку молодым уступать. Тем более что то доказывать здесь совсем не хочу, нет времени и желания. Спросили - ответил как мог. Не устраивает ответ - к экспертам.
Книга же эта сюда тоже случайно попала. Сделал виртуальную модель Ту-160, поэтому по просьбам тех кто летает на ней в симуляторах написал сие творение как мог. Так как машина до сих пор считается секретной то старался пользоваться материалами уже опубликованными и ссылаться на них. Но иногда приходилось поправлять или даже полностью переделывать.

----------


## Chizh

Ладно, действительно оставим демагогию и разборки.
За книжку спасибо, а модель вы сделали для МСФС?
Где можно посмотреть?

----------


## AVish

> Ладно, действительно оставим демагогию и разборки.
> За книжку спасибо, а модель вы сделали для МСФС?
> Где можно посмотреть?


Да, модель для MSFS. Она продается сейчас в АльфаСим (Новая Зеландия). Думаю покупать смысла нет - если используешь этот симулятор то выходи на меня. Может как-нибудь удасться передать эти файлы. Сразу скажу что много от модели ожидать не следует. Большинство блоков секретны, поэтому они в симе не задействованы.
Выходи на мыло vishniak[тузик]srd.ru

----------


## Chizh

А что вы делали? 3D модель или кабину?

Эта модель?

----------


## AVish

> А что вы делали? 3D модель или кабину?
> 
> Эта модель?


Первая модель - я делал все, так как не было желающих заняться этим самолетом. Потом 3D модель делал уже не я. Кабина, приборы мои. Правда в АльфаСим в них изрядно порылись и многое переделали - в результате некоторые приборы вообще перестали работать.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вторая часть книги:
Книга 2
Основные сведения о самолёте

Особенности конструкции
Силовая установка
Общесамолётные системы
Бортовые системы и оборудование
Вооружение
Технические характеристики
http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/tupo...book/index.htm

----------


## DIMMI

Искал материалы по Ту-160
Почитал. Отличная подборка графических материалов...
И слишком обильное (страницами) цитирование Бутовского...

Ту-160П (перехватчик) прорабатывался как проект в середине 1970-х и в работу не пошел т.к. не нужен....

----------

